# Modular Ski Boot System



## dlague (Sep 17, 2013)

I think this is a very interesting concept.  A modular mount that attaches to the binding (binding for the binding) and then a snowboard like boot that buckles in. I wonder if these have the same support as a ski boot?

http://apexskiboots.com/shop/boots


----------



## Abubob (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder how much snow will accumulate in all the crevices this has and how much moisture will be absorbed on the exposed fabric on the tongue. Other than that it looks like a cool concept that I'd be willing to try.


----------



## Rikka (Sep 17, 2013)

I understand they take a little getting used to. I never heard anyone say they weren't comfortable, but they are exspensive.

Rick


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rikka said:


> I understand they take a little getting used to. I never heard anyone say they weren't comfortable, but they are exspensive.
> 
> Rick



I have no expierence wearing them. But we had 2 people come in the shop last year with pairs they had bought elsewhere and they were very unhappy with them. Said they were quite uncomfortable. One of the other guys helped them out, and they never stopped back so kaybe they are all happy now?

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2013)

What are the supposed advantages for such a system?  Comfort and warmth I'd assume?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> What are the supposed advantages for such a system?  Comfort and warmth I'd assume?




It is like the old soft boots.  For someone with bunions and fat ankles like my brother.  These are god send.  He wears old Nordica soft boots because he can't get into plastic boots and way to much pain.  But the down fall is the do not ski like hard shells.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> It is like the old soft boots.  For someone with bunions and fat ankles like my brother.  These are god send.  He wears old Nordica soft boots because he can't get into plastic boots and way to much pain.  But the down fall is the do not ski like hard shells.




I think the real question is then, and the manufacturer may be on to something with this, is how great a percentage of the skiing population actually NEEDS a hard shelled boot?  

My guess is that over 50% of the folks on the hill at most ski areas on any given day could easily be switched into a boot like this design where the rigid rear spine of the shell takes more loading forces than the front buckle "straps" and not notice any negative effect on their skiing experience, given how many folks on most slopes you see spending more time "in the back seat" as they're working their way down the hill rather than out over the front of their ski in a stance that promotes constant carving


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 26, 2013)

Reading through their website almost sounds like a sales pitch for snowboarding.  Don't be shy, just come on over....


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Reading through their website almost sounds like a sales pitch for snowboarding.  Don't be shy, just come on over....



Or for skiers to have the same comfort snowboarders experience.


----------



## Rikka (Jun 22, 2014)

I had some dumb luck at the casino this spring. I got a pair MC-X 
My feet feel great, i can wear the boots the whole day pain free. Works for me.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jun 23, 2014)

Plus the boot pulls out of the frame and can be used like a regular boot, right?


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Rikka (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes the boot comes out of the frame.
It's a nice feature for walking from the car or during après, but for me it was the comfort that closed the deal.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Aug 31, 2014)

So the whole softness-thing I can imagine a segment of extreme-pivot stars, who do nothing else but pivot and slide, using but is there anything to hold the heel in the pocket...


----------



## Rikka (Sep 1, 2014)

The double boa keeps the heel in the pocket.


----------

